# Hampton Bay- Winward ii 54" Ceiling Fan speed control



## JoeGons (May 5, 2006)

Hi, 
I have a Hampton Bay- Winward ii 54" Ceiling Fan. 

It works with a remote only. 

Normally, when turned on it will start on high. (let’s call that speed 3) 
Using the remote I can reduce the speed two speeds down and then off. 
All with a single button. 
One direction only. 
However of late I find that when turned on, the speed is not on high. 
When I press the button a second time to select the next speed down, (speed 2) the speed does not change. 
I have deduced that it is starting on speed 2. 
I suspect that the capacitor has a problem. 
I assume it is one of those three value capacitors. 
My question is will the capacitor be wired on to the PCU in the remote receiver or will it be separate like the old fans with a pull string? 
I can always get a new receiver. 

Thanks
Joe


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

To me, the lack of pull strings would have been a deal breaker. You now have to isolate the problem between the remote and the fan. It's easier to test the remote first. See this: Troubleshooting Your Remote Controls Step by Step | Hampton Bay Ceiling Fans Lighting & Patio Furniture Outlet


----------



## JoeGons (May 5, 2006)

The remote works. 
It will turn on the light and the fan. 
The LED shows the "High Speed" indication when first turned on and progressively Medium, Low and Off. 
High to Medium-no change. 
Medium to Low- slower. 
And Off.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Hampton Bay Ceiling Fan Capacitor Wiring Diagram Sample


Hampton Bay Ceiling Fan Capacitor Wiring Diagram Sample - Collections Of Wiring Diagram for Ceiling Fan with Capacitor Best Hampton Bay. Wiring Diagram Ceiling Fan with Regulator New Wiring Diagram. 4 Wire Ceiling Fan Switch Wiring Diagram Fresh Remarkable Hampton. Hampton Bay Ceiling Fan Pull...



wholefoodsonabudget.com


----------



## JoeGons (May 5, 2006)

Thanks Corday. 
I was wondering if the Caps are in the receiver. 
With the pull string fans like the Hunter, the Caps are placed in the housing and connected between the switch and fan motor. 
From the diagram, it looks like there is only one wire from the receiver to the fan motor so the switching must be done within the receiver. 
I hope that this is the case. I have ordered a new receiver. 
That should do it. 
I will know when I get/install the new receiver. 
I'll post the results but it will be while. 
Joe


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Hampton Bay Lighting and Fans is a wholly owned subsidiary of The Home Depot.






Hampton Bay - Ceiling Fans With Lights - Ceiling Fans - The Home Depot


Get free shipping on qualified Hampton Bay Ceiling Fans With Lights products or Buy Online Pick Up in Store today in the Lighting Department.



www.homedepot.com










Hampton Bay - Ceiling Fans - Lighting - The Home Depot


Get free shipping on qualified Hampton Bay Ceiling Fans products or Buy Online Pick Up in Store today in the Lighting Department.



www.homedepot.com


----------

